# Trying To Build Me A Photo Box



## Wingsonfire

I saw one this one the web for *600.00 bucks + shipping*, I figured I could make a pretty close copy of it


----------



## bhymer

Take a look at this item, don't know how good it is.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RACING-PIGE...les_AnimalCollectables_SM&hash=item3a6a8b0cfb

Kenny


----------



## pluviru

I just made a carboard box and the inside covered it with green paperboard. Then make the photo on Photoshop and just cut the green out and then make the background you want


----------



## pluviru

and you need to see how to set the light


----------



## Quazar

have a look HERE


----------



## egpigeon

You may also make a glassy one


----------



## Wingsonfire

Thanks for all the advice and the links too. I did a little more on it, not much..


----------



## billyr70

Looks great, good idea.


----------



## gogo10131

Looking good so far. Can't wait to see how the birds look using your photo box


----------



## Wingsonfire

It is looking pretty good, the one that I am making mine after has a turntable to position the birds, you guys think I need to put one in? I am pretty sure I know how they did it but just not sure if it is necessary


----------



## hillfamilyloft

pluviru said:


> I just made a carboard box and the inside covered it with green paperboard. Then make the photo on Photoshop and just cut the green out and then make the background you want


Yep all you need is a solid back ground. Green works great. Then you photo shop in what you want. Bit of a learning curve is Photo Shop but not too bad.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Wingsonfire said:


> It is looking pretty good, the one that I am making mine after has a turntable to position the birds, you guys think I need to put one in? I am pretty sure I know how they did it but just not sure if it is necessary


Probably depends on how much patients you have waiting for the bird to show you his good side.


----------



## Wingsonfire

hillfamilyloft said:


> Probably depends on how much patients you have waiting for the bird to show you his good side.


The heck with it Randy, my birds don't have a good side and I have no patients either  might as well try to make the turntable


----------



## Wingsonfire

Little bit more done, cutting out the hole was a challenge


----------



## gogo10131

good progress. I might have to copy your box


----------



## Wingsonfire

Got the turntable finished up, I found some scrap aluminum to make extenders and used spacers to bring the turntable down level with the box,the circle is about 9.25 inches in diameter,,, came out pretty good


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Nice job. I would cut 2 circles out of plywood, glue them together and cover them with carpet or cloth, and sit it on there. They like to sit on something higher. If you just sit it there you can use it or not.


----------



## APF_LOFT

you used the wrong color pal. pigeon have white body part like nose cere, some have white feathers. that white color of your picture box will combine with the white color of pigeon thats make it hard to edit your image.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I do not think it is painted yet.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Thanks for the tip Shady, the inside is going to be what you see, its white matt formica. If the background needs to be changed I can use photo background paper, it comes in a few hundred different colors


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Wingsonfire said:


> Thanks for the tip Shady, the inside is going to be what you see, its white matt formica. If the background needs to be changed I can use photo background paper, it comes in a few hundred different colors


Yep, That paper will work. I'm in the process of putting a background in mine I took a pic of the sky line of trees and the blue sky with white clouds I need to figure out where i can get it blown up to the size of the box at a reasonable price.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Yep, That paper will work. I'm in the process of putting a background in mine I took a pic of the sky line of trees and the blue sky with white clouds I need to figure out where i can get it blown up to the size of the box at a reasonable price.


Photo shop or a like software program to add the clouds to the background, if you can think of it someone has for the most part already figured it out lol ?


----------



## Wingsonfire

That background paper is pretty nice, you can use it to make the corners curved instead of squared off


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Wingsonfire said:


> Photo shop or a like software program to add the clouds to the background, if you can think of it someone has for the most part already figured it out lol ?


Thats to easy, I don't know how to do that photo shoppy thing. I guess you could take a pic of your bird in the loft and photo shop a background on it.


----------



## Quazar

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Yep, That paper will work. I'm in the process of putting a background in mine I took a pic of the sky line of trees and the blue sky with white clouds I need to figure out where i can get it blown up to the size of the box at a reasonable price.


A good photo editing prog will let you "cut" the pic into sections,
then print them off on a matt photo paper (to eliminate light glare), cut any borders neatly & join pages together.
you can either split it down middle (most of seam will be hidden by bird)
or take a central panel and edges.
Only thing youve got to remember is to keep your printer colour settings and page settings/layout the same for each part you need to print otherwise they wont match up.
If you get a sheet of card the size of the box, spray it with "spray mount" photo adhesive, you can lay the parts on it and get a good butt seam that doesnt show.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Quazar said:


> A good photo editing prog will let you "cut" the pic into sections,
> then print them off on a matt photo paper (to eliminate light glare), cut any borders neatly & join pages together.
> you can either split it down middle (most of seam will be hidden by bird)
> or take a central panel and edges.
> Only thing youve got to remember is to keep your printer colour settings and page settings/layout the same for each part you need to print otherwise they wont match up.
> If you get a sheet of card the size of the box, spray it with "spray mount" photo adhesive, you can lay the parts on it and get a good butt seam that doesnt show.


OK, You got me interested in photo shop. Now I'm going to have to try it. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Wingsonfire said:


> That background paper is pretty nice, you can use it to make the corners curved instead of squared off


I plan on curving mine. I'm thinking it will keep the bird on the pedestal better.


----------



## Wingsonfire

I just used Photo Shop as an example  There are plenty of free programs and ones that cost little to nothing out there..


----------



## Kastle Loft

I think you'll like the turntable concept. It's certainly tough to get those bird to sit just how you want them. Below is my first box. I used a scrap piece of formica from a cabinet shop - you could easily swap it out for another color. I like having the background curved as it makes for less post-production work. But the problem with it is that the birds will tend to "climb" up it. It doesn't always make for the perfect "Pipa" style profiles, but I'm not going for that so I don't care. (btw, those Pipa photos are photoshopped so much you can't tell the true shape of a bird).

I have tried different lights, including the reflectors with daylight balanced CFLs as pictured below. I can't understate how important the lights are. You may want to consider cutting more holes in the top and side of your box, covering them with something translucent, and shooting lights through them. The more the better!

Make sure if you use these kind of reflector lights that all of your bulbs are the same so the color balance won't be different. I actually prefer using flashes in the same position as in the picture below, but that's far more expensive unless you have them anyway like I do.

The light in my box is diffused by shooting through the plastic. The sides and top are made from the plastic panels that cover the big fluorescent banks in the ceilings in most commercial buildings (available at Lowes, etc). The back and bottom is only the one sheet of formica. There is nothing behind it. It's easy to wipe up the nervous "accidents", too. 

I prefer the white background but I'll probably get a black one for the grizzle birds soon. I like simple and clean and I really don't like all the distractions that people tend to put behind and around their birds. It's just too over the top for me. Let the bird do the talking - it ain't a photoshop contest!

I'd build it a bit bigger next time but honestly I wouldn't change much. Yes, a turntable would be nice, but I like having the sloping backdrop too much. And it is so incredibly light. I bet it's less than a half a pound.

Below is the box, and an example of a photo straight out of the camera and then the finished photo after it was cropped, color corrected and cleaned up a bit. You can see other examples of my cocks and hens on my pigeon website.


----------



## Wingsonfire

My box is 21 1/2 wide and 17 tall and 18 deep, you think that's about the right size Kastle. Nice setup buy the way, you look like u are the go to guy on the bird photography, very nice


----------



## Kastle Loft

Mine is 18.5 inches wide, 14 inches tall and 18 inches deep. I like the height of mine, but I think I'd add 6 inches or so to the width. Yours will be a good size IMO especially if you can keep them on the turntable.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Kastle Loft said:


> Mine is 18.5 inches wide, 14 inches tall and 18 inches deep. I like the height of mine, but I think I'd add 6 inches or so to the width. Yours will be a good size IMO especially if you can keep them on the turntable.


Thanks, this is my first attempt at making a photo box/booth, I think it will be good for a amateur like me  And by the way my wife said that the picure that you posted is top notch.. Told her mine mine could come out that good in time, she said I am pretty old and don't have that much time left


----------



## hillfamilyloft

thats such a nice pic all you would need photoshop for is adding in the writing. If the paper was green or another solid non bird color, one click with the wand and you are done. Click in your background and writing and Pigeon Digest here you come.


----------



## rpalmer

Wingsonfire said:


> Told her mine mine could come out that good in time, she said I am pretty old and don't have that much time left


Too funny. I laughed out loud. Really!


----------



## raftree3

What's keeping that bird from leaving?


----------



## Kastle Loft

Wingsonfire said:


> Thanks, this is my first attempt at making a photo box/booth, I think it will be good for a amateur like me  And by the way my wife said that the picure that you posted is top notch.. Told her mine mine could come out that good in time, she said I am pretty old and don't have that much time left


It's a good thing our wives have a sense of humor. At least I hope yours was being funny . . .


----------



## Kastle Loft

raftree3 said:


> What's keeping that bird from leaving?


I turn off all the lights in the room and the bird can't see anything to fly to. I also have my good humored wife stand by with an extra set of hands just in case a bird gets crazy. Usually though my face and camera are filling the void pretty good.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Kastle Loft said:


> It's a good thing our wives have a sense of humor. At least I hope yours was being funny . . .


I hope she was making a funny too


----------



## Wingsonfire

Its getting there its getting there, I drilled and glued wooden dowels to hold the box together yesterday, they should work ok(they say glue is stronger than the wood in some cases), I hope so anyway  Now I have to do mucho sanding to get it ready for paint... I forgot I need to do the front with the sliding doors first


----------



## poehlno

Use white styrofoam board,1/4 in thick and good tape.Looks good and lasts along time.Use the Kiss theory in Most projects.
Norm


----------



## Wingsonfire

poehlno said:


> Use white styrofoam board,1/4 in thick and good tape.Looks good and lasts along time.Use the Kiss theory in Most projects.
> Norm


Kiss: Keep it simple stupid lol I aint too smart but I am smart enough to know if I was not doing this I would have to be working on something here at the house that really mattered


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

*Photos*

I just glued black felt on cardboard pieces, cut to fit inside my show cage.. Back, and 2 sides.. I put black felt on the table , under the cage first....See attatched photo... Very simple, and easy to store... Take photo through the open door of the cage...


----------



## Wingsonfire

Tim's Tumblers said:


> I just glued black felt on cardboard pieces, cut to fit inside my show cage.. Back, and 2 sides.. I put black felt on the table , under the cage first....See attatched photo... Very simple, and easy to store... Take photo through the open door of the cage...


Very Nice


----------



## Wingsonfire

Still working on mine


----------



## sport14692

You guys are doing some serious work there, Wow


----------



## Quazar

looks better than original.

one thing though, I know its a photobox & hopefully the birds wont poop in there, but if they do, you'll have to be extra careful it doesnt get in those slides or it will swell the wood & the doors will stick. They didnt think of that in the original either.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Quazar said:


> looks better than original.
> 
> one thing though, I know its a photobox & hopefully the birds wont poop in there, but if they do, you'll have to be extra careful it doesnt get in those slides or it will swell the wood & the doors will stick. They didnt think of that in the original either.


Its all going to be painted so I hope I don't have to deal with those issues..


----------



## amoonswirl

For those who want to do this on the cheap, a photo box can be made from cardboard and vellum paper:
http://strobist.blogspot.com/2006/07/how-to-diy-10-macro-photo-studio.html

Granted, it does not hold up to a lot of abuse but costs so little to make that it doesn't matter. 
These photos were all taken using a cardboard photo box and different colored papers for the backgrounds:


Wellbur by mryipyop, on Flickr


Fairy Swallow by mryipyop, on Flickr


Ash by mryipyop, on Flickr


509 by mryipyop, on Flickr


Some cropping and polishing up was done in photoshop afterward.


----------



## Kastle Loft

amoonswirl said:


> For those who want to do this on the cheap, a photo box can be made from cardboard and vellum paper:
> http://strobist.blogspot.com/2006/07/how-to-diy-10-macro-photo-studio.html


I LOVE IT! Another Strobist reader! hahaha.

That's a fantastic site and a great post you have linked to above. I 100% agree with how that box is made, especially for a first box. 

Wingsonfire's box is going to be fantastic, too. It will last forever and make for some great photos.

Can't wait to see your first photos!

David


----------



## PigeonVilla

amoonswirl said:


> For those who want to do this on the cheap, a photo box can be made from cardboard and vellum paper:
> http://strobist.blogspot.com/2006/07/how-to-diy-10-macro-photo-studio.html
> 
> Granted, it does not hold up to a lot of abuse but costs so little to make that it doesn't matter.
> These photos were all taken using a cardboard photo box and different colored papers for the backgrounds:
> 
> 
> Wellbur by mryipyop, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Fairy Swallow by mryipyop, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Ash by mryipyop, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 509 by mryipyop, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Some cropping and polishing up was done in photoshop afterward.


what kind of camera were these pics taken with ,curious minds wanna know ? awesome shot by the way !


----------



## gogo10131

amoonswirl said:


> For those who want to do this on the cheap, a photo box can be made from cardboard and vellum paper:
> http://strobist.blogspot.com/2006/07/how-to-diy-10-macro-photo-studio.html
> 
> Granted, it does not hold up to a lot of abuse but costs so little to make that it doesn't matter.
> These photos were all taken using a cardboard photo box and different colored papers for the backgrounds:
> 
> 
> Wellbur by mryipyop, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Fairy Swallow by mryipyop, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Ash by mryipyop, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 509 by mryipyop, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Some cropping and polishing up was done in photoshop afterward.



What size bulbs did you use? I tired to follow the directions on their site but my photos are still to dark. Ill try to upload my attempt tonight


----------



## Wingsonfire

Man, those pictures all look great, I am still trucking along with mine. I think it was Kastle Loft (David) that said I needed some side lighting so as much as it hurt I cut some holes for more lights, one on each side and two on the top. I did get the front lights finished. The recessed lights that I got use gu10 bulbs which some use for photo lights and they tilt too. I will get it finished one day


----------



## zugbug13

You need to change out the model. You know that it does not take mood lighting to make a beer look good. Put a head of broccoli in there and if that thing looks good you will know that the lighting is right. LOL! Regards, Charlie


----------



## Greek Boy

Wingsonfire- Charlie makes a very good point about subject being photographed. Your doing a nice job on your photo box. Hope all is well with everything else. Do your birds enter well thru your new loading door and into crate?- Nick.


----------



## GEMcC5150

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Yep, That paper will work. I'm in the process of putting a background in mine I took a pic of the sky line of trees and the blue sky with white clouds I need to figure out where i can get it blown up to the size of the box at a reasonable price.


Costo Photo


----------



## APF_LOFT

use a real pigeon istead


----------



## Wingsonfire

Greek Boy said:


> Wingsonfire- Charlie makes a very good point about subject being photographed. Your doing a nice job on your photo box. Hope all is well with everything else. Do your birds enter well thru your new loading door and into crate?- Nick.


Hey Nick, the loading door does works pretty good. I am still working on the box, maybe I will finish it up in a week or so, the wife asked do you know that you are doing with the wires, told her I don't really know hehehehe. I did take a quick pict of one of my birds with my 50 dollar camera, I have a Canon EOS XTI that I need to get out, charge the battery and try it?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

You need to put a x on the circle so they know where to stand LOL. It looks good, Nice job. I think I mentioned before, I would raise the circle that would hide it and you wouldn't know it was a turn table ands the birds will stand on something higher.


----------



## Quazar

Looks good, Shame the bird wasnt standing on the turntable lol.
Actually, If you stuck a piece of thin circular card on the turntable, about 5mm bigger than the circle, it would hide the turntable line.
Also, a couple of lower level adjustable lights (one each side near the front) would take away shadow if the bird did stay against the back wall.
More work but would be worth it as it does look good


----------



## newtopidgeons

After all that look at the wireing.
Never expected that on your project.
And to think you have the connectors installed.
Looks awesome to me though overall.
Another Shadybugs Origanl as always well built.


----------



## Quazar

newtopidgeons said:


> After all that look at the wireing.
> Never expected that on your project.
> And to think you have the connectors installed.
> Looks awesome to me though overall.
> Another Shadybugs Origanl as always well built.


I think theyre only temporarilly connected for a test run...
after all, you couldnt even put the cover on the junction box otherwise


----------



## newtopidgeons

Quazar said:


> I think theyre only temporarilly connected for a test run...
> after all, you couldnt even put the cover on the junction box otherwise


Funny huh


----------



## Greek Boy

Wingsonfire- photo of blue bar came out very nice as did the entire box. Keep up the great work.-Nick..


----------



## Wingsonfire

newtopidgeons said:


> Funny huh


It is just a test run deal on the wiring. It will look better than the picture I posted when its finished up, I am a electrician on the Lockheed Martin F-35 program, I think I need to send the picture to my boss lol lol


----------



## Wingsonfire

Greek Boy said:


> Wingsonfire- photo of blue bar came out very nice as did the entire box. Keep up the great work.-Nick..


Thanks Nick..


----------



## Wingsonfire

Shadybug Lofts said:


> You need to put a x on the circle so they know where to stand LOL. It looks good, Nice job. I think I mentioned before, I would raise the circle that would hide it and you wouldn't know it was a turn table ands the birds will stand on something higher.


Thanks Shady, I will look at doing that.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing

Nice work!


----------



## Greek Boy

Wingsonfire- Shadybug makes perfect sense about raising turntable . Pigeons do prefer a higher perch to roost on.-Nick..


----------



## Wingsonfire

I am still working on it, should be finished pretty soon  Got it painted and the wiring finished up finally . I have been pretty busy with other projects around the house... Here is a pic of the wiring completed


----------



## Wingsonfire

I take the wiring finished back lol, I am going to use the one left opening in the junction box and wire in the front florescent lights to it also so I just have one plug to deal with and will leave the inline on off switch for them, tomorrow is another day aint it


----------



## ceee0237

i did one too


----------



## ceee0237




----------



## Wayne Johnson

Ceee, 
What kind of bulbs did you use for the pictures? Did you leave hem on all the time or use them similar to a flash?


----------



## Wingsonfire

Ceee, your photo box looks great!!!


----------



## ceee0237

thx! I use daylight fluorescent spiral bulbs and have them on all the time.


----------



## Ashby Loft

Very cool.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Well I think I am finished with the light box? here are a few more pictures..











I am still trying to figure out my camera setting, dont know if I ever will lol, took a picture of one of my wifes things in there to take a picture of, she can make just about anything out of paper, do not know why I said about anything hahaha she can make anything, she is really talented ...


----------



## Greek Boy

Wingsonfire- Your photo box came out great and the picture taken of your wifes paper rickshaw looks fantastic showing every detail down to the smallest. I would say you hit it right on the head.-Nick..


----------



## Wingsonfire

Greek Boy said:


> Wingsonfire- Your photo box came out great and the picture taken of your wifes paper rickshaw looks fantastic showing every detail down to the smallest. I would say you hit it right on the head.-Nick..


Thanks Nick, maybe in a day or two I can take some time a put a few birds in there and try it, better dig out the tripod too. My wife was sorta PO'ed that her pictures she took did not come out like she wanted them. I told her that if she was Japanese instead of Chinese she could take better pictures  I will never understand why she is always mad at me


----------



## SODOVESFORLOVE

I know this is an old subject but I need some help with the opening area were the camera is placed to take the photo. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bhymer

Attended a pigeon show over the weekend where world famous pigeon photographer Henk Kuylaars worked his magic....


----------

